# Food for fry



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

There are no daphnia available this season cause its very cold, and microworm is really not dependable cause it causes missing ventral fin. 

my infosuria culture is not doing well either cause its cold.. Can someone help me out?

I feed my fry fish powder/ PO1 pellet and mix it with water in a 10ml syringe.

Any suggestions for food?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

San Fransico Bay Brine Shrimp they are smaller than Great Salt Lake Brine shrimp.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is how I culture infusoria,I just keep a 60 watt light bulb on the jars 24 hrs. about 12 inches from the jars.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpN5Fz2lCM0&feature=related

Works good for me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When you put IAL in small creatures grow on them they make a good every ounce in a while snack.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

thanks hope that will suffice my 40+ babies ... out from 100..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Daphnia should still breed in the winter - usually just need to knock off the ice from the bucket and there will be some.

BBS is good - but many breeders refuse to feed that exclusively as many have cases of bloat in their fry due from overfeeding of the BBS (which I believe is due more to over feeding of the BBS and the fry going crazy for it. 

Banana worms are great for first foods.. micro worms (never heard of the ventral fin missing.. has it been stated as a fact?).. vinegar eels.. those are great foods for fry just after they lose their egg sack. After a few more days you can start on BBS mixed with other live foods/premade foods.

Keep in mind, it takes a lot of infusoria - I'd ask Oldfishlady, but I know when I started I have a 10g just for plants and was told 2 weeks growth in there would equal to about a days worth of food for approx 30 fry. So make sure to start your infusoria weeks prior to breeding to make sure you have plenty of food for them to eat.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dahnia dont breed in wnter right before winter males come and they lay eggs.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... So the eggs stay dormant and hatch at different times during the winter? If I remember correctly from what I was told by Oldfishlady, that you do still get them during the winter months.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

How old are your fry? That is going to dictate the kind of foods they are going to be able to eat. 

Microworms have been linked to missing ventrals but I think this is more in the cases where it is being overfed, and where the bottom of the tank is not being cleaned thoroughly enough. 

Live BBS is probably the best food for younger fry who are still quite young and small. It only really causes swim bladder issues if you massively overfeed it. It is very easy to hatch, but you only really get 24 hours out of a hatching as BBS quickly lose their nutrients as they age. 

Grindal worms are also another easy to culture and quite small food that is suitable for older fry and juveniles. My fry are just on 1/2 an inch in size and they will readily take it. 

If your fry are bigger you could probably start just transitioning them onto small pellets. There is a brand available in America and I think they are called Golden Pearls? These come in quite small sizes I believe so you just choose the one suitable for your fish. 

White worms and blackworms are good if your fry are at least 1-2 inches in size. I feed blackworms from a very young age and never had a fry choke on them as they are generally fairly easy to crush/break into smaller pieces.

I would not rely on infusoria alone. Fry need lots of food fed several times a day, otherwise you may run into problems with stunting and deficiencies.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I usually start the infusoria culture a week before I plan on spawning.
It takes 7-8 days for the water to clear and then you can siphon them out.
1 gallon jar per spawn tank,I just had eggs hatch today in 2 breeding tanks,I have about a 1,000 infusoria in each jar,1 jar per tank,they will add to the little critters already on the AL in the tanks.
That is just food for them to pick on,I have Micros,Bananna worms to feed them along with VEs.
When they get big enough I have 4 boxes of Grindals,it is a blast to watch them stalk the Grindals and grab one!
I like to give them a variety of foods,but the infusoria is just snack food for them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Myates said:


> Hmm... So the eggs stay dormant and hatch at different times during the winter? If I remember correctly from what I was told by Oldfishlady, that you do still get them during the winter months.


It depends in area it gets pretty cold the eggs are frozen. The gender level and mode of reproduction change right before the cold. Many Breeders only use BBS but it depends ont rh population SFB are smaller so good for fry while GSL are good for bigger ones.


----------

